# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Ερωτήσεις περί 555 ως ασταθής πολυδονητής

## ikonsgr

Χαιρετώ την παρέα. Θέλω να φτιάξω το κύκλωμα της φωτογραφίας, δηλαδή έναν ασταθή πολυδονητή με duty cycle μικρότερο από 50% (λιγότερο από  10% υπολογίζω). Η έξοδος θα οδηγεί ένα IRF 640 MOSFET σε λειτουργία διακόπτη. Το κυρίως ζητούμενο είναι η επίτευξη όσο μεγαλύτερης συχνότητας γίνεται. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να ρωτήσω:
1) Ποια είναι η μέγιστη συχνότητα αξιόπιστης λειτουργίας του 555.
2) Τι περιορισμούς έχω στις αντιστάσεις και στους πυκνωτές που θα χρησιμοποιήσω (μέγιστες,ελάχιστες τιμές).
3) Πόσα μS μπορεί να είναι ο ελαχιστος χρόνος του παλμού ώστε να έχω αξιόπιστη λειτουργία.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GR_KYROS

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/gadgets/555/555.html

----------


## ikonsgr

Φίλε μου ,ευχαριστώ για το link αλλά δυστηχώς δεν βρήκα κάπου συγκεκριμένες απαντήσεις στα ερωτηματά μου.
  Να γίνω λοιπόν, λίγο ποιο συγκεκριμένος: Στα 300Khz μπορεί να δουλέψει ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ένα 555 ή θα πρέπει να ψάχνεις για καλό κομμάτι; Και αν όχι, μέχρι που μπορεί να πάει;200Khz,100Khz; Μετά, μπορώ ας πούμε να χρησιμοποιήσω πυκνωτή κάτω του 1nf με αντιστάσεις 1KΩ-10ΚΩ; Και τέλος, εφόσον ο χρόνος ανόδου και καθόδου είναι σύμφωνα με τα specs 100ns(=0,1μs) μπορώ,ας πούμε,να έχω άνετα παλμό  0,3μs ή πάλι θέλει καλό κομμάτι; :Smile:  
 Νομίζω ότι αυτά θα μπορούσε να μας τα πει κάποιος με πρακτική εμπειρία και ενασχόληση με το 555.

----------


## ptisi110

Νομίζω τα 300ns που λες παλμο δεν τα πιανεις. τωρα οσον αφορα τις αντιστασεις R1 R2 οσο μεγαλώνει η διαφορα μεταξύ τους αλλαζει και το duty cycle του χρονοκυκλώματος. Αν R1 << R2 τοτε πας στο καλυτερο δυνατόν για ασταθή πολυδονητη duty cycle ~50%. Για μικρες συχνοτητες δουλευει καλα. για μεγαλες συχνοτητες ποσο μικρο πυκνωτη να βαλεις και ποσο μικρη αντισταση. για να ελεγξεις αν σου βγαζει σωστα αποτελεσματα θες παλμογραφο αρα πειραματισου λιγο και φταστο στα ορια του :P

----------


## ikonsgr

Παιδιά βρήκα από εδώ:
http://talkingelectronics.com/projec...Page1-555.html
και εδώ: 
http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/a...555-oscillator

Μία εναλλακτική συνδεσμολογία του 555 ως πολυδονητή, χωρίς την χρήση του Pin 7 και με 1 μόνο αντίσταση! Εχει βέβαια fix 50%-50% On/off,  αλλά απ'οτι λενε στα παραπάνω links,  παράγει τέλειο τετράγωνο και με πολύ χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση απ'οτι η "κλασσική" συνδεσμολογία!
 Eχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την συγκεκριμένη  συνδεσμολογία; Παράγει όντως καλύτερη έξοδο,δηλαδή ποιο τετράγωνους παλμούς και τι άλλες διαφορές υπάρχουν από την άλλη συνδεσμολογία;


Υ.γ Χρησιμοποιώ την cmos έκδοση του 555 (σγκεκριμένα το LMC 555 της National http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LMC555.pdf ) και όχι την απλή ΤΤL έκδοση ΝΕ555 μιας και έχει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ διαφορά στην καταναλωση και πολύ καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## kyriakos_electron

Γεια σας, 
είχα το 555 ως εργασία στη σχολή και έπρεπε να φτιάξουμε το κύκλωμα από το Α έως το Ω. Επίσης να μελετηθεί θεωρητικά.
Παραθέτω το παρακάτω αρχείο. Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει.
Έχω κι άλλα, απλά είναι μεγάλα σε όγκο.

----------


## kyriakos_electron

Βρήκα και κάτι προγραμματάκια σχετικά με το 555.
Είναι κι άλλο ένα, αν σε ενδιαφέρει στο στέλνω στο email σου.

----------

